# When does a puppy become an adult?



## CraigH (Apr 3, 2008)

So, when does a GSD puppy become an adult? (Calendar-wise, anyway!) 

We adopted Max about two months ago from Missouri GSD Rescue and his age was estimated at 8 months. Our vet thinks he's a year old. He weighs about 65 pounds. What do you folks think?

I'm trying to decide if he should be eating puppy food or adult food.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if those are current pics - he definitely isnt a year old yet. he still has "puppy tail"

from the pics he looks about 8 months at the time the pics were taken.

either way - you can make the switch to adult food now. people make the switch at all different times, i for one, never feed puppy food. most higher end foods are suitable for all life stages.

there is a forum dedicated to diet. you should be able to find all the info there.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how cute is he
I switch Brady at 7 months he was eating the adult food anyway
they aren't considered adults until they are 3


----------



## CraigH (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow...thanks for the quick replies! Those pics were taken about 6 weeks ago, but he still looks the same. How long does "puppy tail" typically last?


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, he looks like my Buddy. He looks like 10 months, you can already start feeding adult food.


----------



## dbailey (Apr 16, 2008)

wow I got my girl from the missouri gsd rescue also!!! and she was estimated at about 7 months old.... I am in Wichita, where are you located?? 

how do you tell the difference between a "puppy tail" and the adult tail?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree that he looks around 8 months (still a baby) but also that feeding him a high quality (and there's lots of info on the board about those brands) adult food is a good way to go. 

Now, if your question is "when does a male GSD puppy mature" I can't help you. Our male is 3 and we're still waiting.


----------



## CraigH (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I've belonged to other discussion forums in the past and I'm astounded by the swift and positive replies I've gotten here. Great forum! 

I'm in KC and found Max through petfinder.com. I highly recommend Missouri GSD Rescue. Good people for sure.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree- in those pictures he looks younger than a year old. 

After I used up the puppy food the bredder gave me I switched right to adult food. That was at 4 months.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Craig - he's gorgeous! Nancy does such a great job and I think her estimate of age is more accurate than the vet's. Doesn't look like a one year old to me either.

Congratulations and thanks for adopting!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Do I spy another german shepherd in the corner? haha. I just wanted to say he's really cute!!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Our we talking about dogs or men I am still waiting for my 36 year old husband to hit maturity!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's definitely still a puppy! He has that puppy poofiness to him! Still looks like a teddy bear!









And I second that you switch him over to a high quality adult dog food.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CraigH How long does "puppy tail" typically last?


it varies a little depending on how much of a coat the dog has at maturity. but in my experience its gone by 10 months. some long hair gsd have it for longer. my male for instance is 18 months but still has a curly tip on the end of his tail.


----------



## CraigH (Apr 3, 2008)

The other Shepherd in the pic is our 8 year old, Bella. I'll post some pics of her later, since she's Max's parent/sibling/punching bag!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

What were his circumstances prior to being in rescue?

Inadequate food or severe emotional/physical trauma or abuse can quite dramatically stop physical growth & make guesstimating the age very imprecise.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow is Max a looker. Too too cute. Hard to believe he was already in rescue at such a young age.

Best of luck with him. My boy is the same age. I was iinterested in the puppy tail comment as his looks like Quincy's. Does anyone know when that changes?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03
> Best of luck with him. My boy is the same age. I was iinterested in the puppy tail comment as his looks like Quincy's. Does anyone know when that changes?





> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CraigH How long does "puppy tail" typically last?
> ...


----------

